# Rfle vs scope vs load vs chronograph



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My chronograph registered 3017 fps when shooting my custom 300 Win Mag with 210 gr Bergers loaded over Retumbo. I think we have talked about this before, but it took me a year before I discovered the truth. So shooting at 1000 yards my program said dial 22.5 inches. Everything was high so I used another program to adjust my velocity. With a velocity of 3060 fps everything worked out perfectly out to 1200 yards.

So recently I begin to suspect my Nikon scope more than my chronograph. So I set a highly visible yard stick at 100 yards and locked my rifle in a ------ok now I forgot the brand of my shooting rest that has a vice that locks the back of the stock. Anyway when I dial 20 inches the scope actually moves 20.5 inches. Evidently my real velocity is 3017 fps, but I will have to leave 3060 in the program to make things work correctly.

Moral of this story is sometimes the simple answer evades you, but perhaps more importantly is you may have two rifles in the same caliber shooting the same hand loads and think one is faster than the other when the difference is the scopes you have mounted on them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

interesting analysis... :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I thought we needed some more firearms discussions. In long range shooting if you cant your scope only slightly you will miss by five or six feet at 1000 yards. I run levels on all of my scopes. Some will cost upwards of $80. I use Vortex that run $40 to $50. So what am I getting at. I wanted to share a supper deal with you. I found near identicle to Vortex levels for $6.99 on Amazon. I don't buy a lot from Amazon, but if no one else has it I'm sure not going to pass it up.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

nice


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman, when are you going to step up your optics? Nikon are know for not being true in their click values. I figured by now youd have jumped up to a nightforce, vortex amg, bender, us optics, kahles etc.

But its always a good idea to check what your scopes are doing on a yard stick like you did.

Another thing that could be altering your velocities is the bc. Published vs tried bc. They can really monkey with things.

Also different ballistic programs and apps turn out different numbers. If you guys are looking for a great app, trasol is probably the best one ive found. Very accurate.

Oh and this place is dead, I havent been on here in a while and it's all but evaporated. You're right Plainsman there needs to be more gun stuff up on here.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have about five Vortex now ---- oops Six. Forgot the Strike Eagle. Can't afford the Nightforce. As for that Nikon it and the custom 300 Win shoot groups from .12 to .2 and I don't dare touch it. Same with the custom 308 that Adam built for me. I now have to 6.5 Creedmoors. One of them is just as good as the 308, but only in the Bell and Carlson Medalist stock, and it's for a heavy barrel. Clumsy club to hunt with. Not to bad in the two Boyds I have for it. Four stocks for one gun. :shake:

As far as programs I never get the same answers from Shooter, Strelok +, or the Hornady app.

Yes this place has been dead. I guess I need to start posting more. I have gone to some other sites, but they are young and talk more alcohol and pornography than guns. I would like to attract more serious shooters so I guess it's time I post more here again.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Well there ya go, I just found you some money to buy a night force, sell all that stuff and just shoot one gun. "Beware the man with one gun". Lol

I'm over on snipershide most of the time.

I posted up something that might interest you also. I recently tried CLR the cleaner on my suppressors for cleaning them out. Works fantastic with little or no elbow grease. Works on titanium, ss, and aluminum. Works for centerfield and Rim fire cans. Doesnt hurt the finish either. Id been using CLR for a couple of years for cleaning out the carbon in my barrels and its great. I cant take credit for using it in the barrels, but it sure does wonders.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

So my can's don't open up. How are you using the CLR? Pour it full and let it set, or put it in an ultrasonic cleaner?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I've only cleaned 1 closed can, I plugged the muzzle end with my finger. Filled it full through the threaded opening and corked it with a rubber cork. Then let it sit for a hour. You could let it sit like that for a couple he's if you really wanted. Pour it out, then rinse with a lot of water and some dish soap. Fill with water, shake the crap out of it. Dump out the chunks repeat.

You wouldn't need the ultrasonic, but I bet it would come even cleaner. Worth a shot.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I put my can in the ultrasonic and covered it with 1.5 quarts CLR. My ultrasonic only runs max 480 seconds. So I run it four times in an hour and a half. Then I dropped it in 5gal water and shook it out a few times. Then the garden hose in the front, then the back. That's the cleanest I have had it. It got a little surface stain, but I have a camo insulated cover anyway.

Thanks for the tip xdeano.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Its amazing how well it works. 
Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

xdeano said:



> Its amazing how well it works.
> Xdeano


Do you know if it's safe for aluminum. Some of the baffles in my 22 can are aluminum. So is the tube. Maybe I'll just throw a chunk of aluminum in there and let it set for five or six days.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I did my aac 9m and it has aluminum baffles and it did a fantastic job. Just rinse it well. I did a soapy water bath with mine.

Xdeano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I hardly shoot any of my rifles without the can anymore. I will shoot my 22 ten times as much if the can cleans easier.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Give this a try. I dont think id put it into an ultrasonic machine. Id just cork it and let it sit for an hour.

Xdeano


----------

